

Ask HN: Pointers for Remote/part-time ROR jobs - dhirajbajaj

Hey, I am looking for part-time&#x2F;remote&#x2F;telecommute jobs for ROR. Any pointers would be great?
======
hansy
Looked at Elance ([https://www.elance.com/](https://www.elance.com/)) or oDesk
([https://www.odesk.com/](https://www.odesk.com/))?

~~~
convex_hull
I could not find a job for months on any of these. If you are ok with 15/hour,
then may be you can try, otherwise - do not waste your time.

~~~
dhirajbajaj
Yup, there are certain low rates bids you compete against with.

------
reseal05
The standard job search sites have them as well. I get lots of recruiter
emails about them, especially if you're interested in full time remote work.

~~~
dhirajbajaj
Which exactly are you talking about?

~~~
reseal05
Climber.com, SimplyHired etc. I think are particularly good for remote work.

~~~
dhirajbajaj
In India, we have Naukri/Monster but remote positions are seldom as Remote
working isn't a culture here.

It is yet to start.

